# Rodeo safety



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

it's becoming something i've seen more often for bull and bronc riders. especially since i see them wearing helmets that look more like hockey masks.
but i have never seen a roper or barrel reacer wear one.
however, they do make helmets that look like cowboy hats! so maybe some wear them and we just don't know it.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Although it is the fashion for many barrel racers, ropers etc to wear hats, its your choice to wear a helmet. Its your safety. Sure some might laugh, but remember, that helmet could make the difference if you come off. There is no rule that says you cannot wear a helmet. And if they laugh at you, don't listen. Just because you wear a helmet doesn't mean they can laugh at you. You should be the one laughing at them for _not wearing helmets._ Just get out there, and have fun!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Im on the same boat as you, and im a bit nervous about being the only one there in a helmet but im going to wear it anyway and not worry about what the others think.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't worry about others laughing at you -- you'll get the last laugh because your brain is protected.

If you don't feel safe, don't do it. There are some really nice "westerny" type helmets out there now, the Troxel Sierra is one


----------



## trashcanchaser (Sep 21, 2009)

if you dont feel safe without one then wear it. they wont laugh at you long when you beat them or win more money.... also i know MANY barrel racers wear helmets and many western organizations are making people under the age of 18 wear them so make sure you check the rules


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Do we really need a new thread about helmets? Are the other 5 not sufficent?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Do we really need a new thread about helmets? Are the other 5 not sufficent?


YOU are more than welcome to not even open the threads then. Some people DO wear helmets, and I will be damned if it is your place to complain about other peoples' decisions about it.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

safety is first , who laugh last, who laugh best!!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Each year, roughly 70,000 people are treated in emergency rooms because of equestrian-related injuries. Thousands more are treated in physician's offices. Head injuries account for about 20% of emergency room visits and are the leading cause of hospitalizations and death. Studies published in the professional journals _Injury_ and _Pediatrics_ concluded that "a significant decrease in those admitted with head injuries is associated with the increasing use of protective helmets."

Barrel Racer Wears Troxel Helmet at National Finals Rodeo

I say wear your helmet. Your life(and your quality of life) is more important than their opinion.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

M2twisted said:


> it's becoming something i've seen more often for bull and bronc riders. especially since i see them wearing helmets that look more like hockey masks.
> but i have never seen a roper or barrel reacer wear one.
> however, they do make helmets that look like cowboy hats! so maybe some wear them and we just don't know it.


thats because they ARE hockey masks. lol. It's a new thing in western to wear helmets, there aren't alot who do it. But some do. My BF rides bulls and his helmet is a hockey mask. He says its cause they are some of the best and they have the whole head protection not just the face or top of the head.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Most barrel racers don't wear helmets because rodeo is a show. I personally don't wear helmets when I race, but thats just me. Most rodeos don't allow helmets, but then again some do.

If you feel you need to run in a helmet, then do it. Barrel racers are harsh and mean anyways.....I've dealt with alot of very rude girls in my lifetime.....just shut them out or tell them to shove off. If they laugh they laugh who cares.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

^ 
I've never been to a rodeo sanctioned or not that hasn't allowed helmets. Weird.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> ^
> I've never been to a rodeo sanctioned or not that hasn't allowed helmets. Weird.


Well honestly spastic_dove, I've competed and been to hundreds of rodeos and I have honestly never once seen a girl ride with a helmet on. Even playday events.....still no helmet. 

Its probably different where your located but here in kansas I've haven't seen any barrel racers wear them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's not common at all. I've seen it plenty at unsanctioned local shows (though plenty is still five out of 30 riders wearing a helmet.) 
I've seen a few riders at sanctioned barrel races wearing helmets but it's certainly not the norm at all. Rodeo's don't not allow it. It's just not popular. 
This is having ridden in various parts of the country and over in NZ (Though, they all rode with helmets and it was more gaming than a pro rodeo )


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I say wear a helmet. It's your decision, and you don't want to get hurt, so wear it.  It's not against the rules. They can't tell you not to be safe.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

in my 8 years of rodeos please note im only 13 i have seen many people including myself fall off and get pretty lucky i still havent learned my leson and i refuse to wear a helmet for the same reason you do but not only that is i no everyone at my home town rodeos and yea i would get laughed out but if its your first time i would say how cares just wear one even though no one else will that doesn't mean you can't


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think anyone should be forced to wear a helmet, but if you feel safer by all means wear a helmet! If someone laughs, let them! It's not going to hurt you! I guess it's hard for some to be different, but people should do what makes them feel comfortable, not what they think they should do.


----------

